# Can't "heyu" on ALIX board



## loopy (Sep 22, 2010)

I have an ALIX board from PC Engines, and want to start trying out some x10 on it.  I have it working well on normal FreeBSD build, but can't get it to work on ALIX.

I am using 'heyu' from /usr/ports/misc/heyu2.

heyu itself seems to be working ok, but I get the following message when I issue the command...


```
# /usr/local/bin/heyu off a1
starting heyu_relay
HEYU: Can't open tty line.  Check the permissions.
```

I have set /dev/cuad0, cuad0.init & cuad0.lock to chmod 777, but I still get the error.

The custom kernel looks like this if it helps.


```
cpu		I586_CPU
ident		ALIX

option          CPU_GEODE
option          CPU_ELAN

options 	SCHED_ULE		# ULE scheduler
options 	PREEMPTION		# Enable kernel thread preemption
options 	INET			# InterNETworking
options 	INET6			# IPv6 communications protocols
options 	SCTP			# Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options 	FFS			# Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options 	SOFTUPDATES		# Enable FFS soft updates support
options 	UFS_ACL			# Support for access control lists
options 	UFS_DIRHASH		# Improve performance on big directories
options 	UFS_GJOURNAL		# Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options 	MD_ROOT			# MD is a potential root device
options 	NFSCLIENT		# Network Filesystem Client
options 	NFSLOCKD		# Network Lock Manager
options 	NFS_ROOT		# NFS usable as /, requires NFSCLIENT
options 	PROCFS			# Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options 	PSEUDOFS		# Pseudo-filesystem framework
options 	GEOM_PART_GPT		# GUID Partition Tables.
options 	GEOM_LABEL		# Provides labelization
options 	COMPAT_43TTY		# BSD 4.3 TTY compat [KEEP THIS!]
options 	SCSI_DELAY=5000		# Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options 	KTRACE			# ktrace(1) support
options 	STACK			# stack(9) support
options     SYSVSHM            #SYSV-style shared memory
options     SYSVMSG            #SYSV-style message queues
options     SYSVSEM            #SYSV-style semaphores
options 	P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES	# POSIX-style semaphores
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	KBD_INSTALL_CDEV	# install a CDEV entry in /dev
options 	ADAPTIVE_GIANT		# Giant mutex is adaptive.
options 	STOP_NMI		# Stop CPUS using NMI instead of IPI
options 	AUDIT			# Security event auditing
#options 	KDTRACE_HOOKS		# Kernel DTrace hooks
options 	INCLUDE_CONFIG_FILE     # Include this file in kernel

# To make an SMP kernel, the next two lines are needed
device		apic			# I/O APIC

# CPU frequency control
device		cpufreq

# Bus support.
device		eisa
device		pci

# ATA and ATAPI devices
device		ata
device		atadisk		# ATA disk drives
options 	ATA_STATIC_ID	# Static device numbering

# SCSI peripherals
device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device		da		# Direct Access (disks)

# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device		atkbdc		# AT keyboard controller
device		atkbd		# AT keyboard
device		kbdmux		# keyboard multiplexer

device		vga		# VGA video card driver

# syscons is the default console driver, resembling an SCO console
device		sc

# Add suspend/resume support for the i8254.
device		pmtimer

# Serial (COM) ports
device		sio		# 8250, 16[45]50 based serial ports
device		uart		# Generic UART driver

# Parallel port
device		ppbus		# Parallel port bus (required)

# PCI Ethernet NICs that use the common MII bus controller code.
# NOTE: Be sure to keep the 'device miibus' line in order to use these NICs!
device		miibus		# MII bus support
device		vr		# VIA Rhine, Rhine II

# Pseudo devices.
device		random		# ** turns out you need this for sshd
device		loop		# Network loopback
device		ether		# Ethernet support
device		vlan		# 802.1Q VLAN support
device		pty		# Pseudo-ttys (telnet etc)
device		md		# Memory "disks"

# The `bpf' device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter.
# Be aware of the administrative consequences of enabling this!
# Note that 'bpf' is required for DHCP.
device		bpf		# Berkeley packet filter

# USB support
device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ohci		# OHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
#device		udbp		# USB Double Bulk Pipe devices
device		ugen		# Generic
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da

device          crypto          # core crypto support
device          cryptodev       # /dev/crypto for access to h/w

# glxsb is a driver for the Security Block in AMD Geode LX processors.
# Requires 'device crypto'.
device          glxsb           # AMD Geode LX Security Block
```

I hope you can help.


----------

